
Ask HN: Is anyone using Google Cloud Platform for a non-trivial project? - rocgf
I&#x27;ve been meaning to deploy a personal project on GCP, but I&#x27;m starting to have second thoughts. I knew from the start that there would be some missing features, less choice etc., but I always thought they&#x27;d somehow make up for it with enthusiasm and being the &#x27;cool&#x27; cloud provider.<p>Now I am not so sure anymore. For example, link [1]. It&#x27;s a feature request opened more than 3 years ago for a basic feature: redirecting HTTP to HTTPS in their load balancers. Not only has this not been implemented, but it seems like nobody from GCP is even acknowledging it, despite being the top voted feature request on the website.<p>Does anyone have any experiences with GCP (good or bad)?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;googlecloudplatform.uservoice.com&#x2F;forums&#x2F;302616-load-balancing&#x2F;suggestions&#x2F;31951531-allow-http-to-redirect-to-https-automatically
======
Bucephalus355
Major hardware company is deploying their log monitoring solution in GCP. 30
billion events a second, perhaps up to an exabyte of logs per day?

Also GCP has DNSSEC, they are the only cloud provider to do that, and it’s
really important.

One thing I will say about GCP...you better love the CLI...

~~~
tptacek
Exactly why is DNSSEC "really important"? Virtually nobody on the Internet
uses it --- including Google (see DNSSEC-NAME-AND-SHAME.COM) --- it's being
supplanted with query security schemes like DoH/DTLS, and it adds attack
surface. In what sense would your environment be any more secure after
enabling DNSSEC?

------
basetensucks
Using it for several low to high traffic web apps. Using GKE, Storage, managed
Postgres, Redis, Global Load Balancers, custom VPC networking with VPN to AWS
and more. All managed via Terraform. Very capable and production ready in my
experience.

------
sunstone
Yes I (re)built a system for a client's health related business with 500 users
on GCP. We used load balancers, two types of servers, managed Postgres and
Django. It's been working very steadily for just over a year now and is much
cheaper and more robust than the previous platform which was Rackspace.

------
mitgraduate
I think redirection should be done at application level, not at loadbalancer
level.

Yes, we've our startup project using Kubernetes, Google Compute, Load
Balancer, Cloud Datastore, CloudSQL and Bigquery.

It doesn't have many features as AWS and offerings are incomplete but
performance is better imho.

Only problem we had was with billing but now it's solved too.

